# Swapping reversing and fog lights around ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have to do this for the vans first MOT as my Integra 690HB is an import with the lights the wrong way around.

Well removed the lenses and then moved the light reflector out of the way

Underneath is a black plastic cover with 3 torx type screws and what appears to be 2 captive bolts with just the very tip of the head showing.

I have removed the 3 torx screws but the cover still seems to be fixed in place but for the life of me i cant figure out how the plastic cover is removed to get access to the wiring behind.

Does anyone else know ?

otherwise does anyone know how to swap the wiring the other end i.e. at the dash. I simply want to swap the wiring for the fog and reversing lights.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dave
Can you access the wiring immediately behind the lights?
If so just cut the wires to each and join them up to the opposite lamp, then remember to change the lens' over as well.....

Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dave
As Keith suggests I did just this in my previous van. 
Swap lenses and run a pair of wires between the light units behind the rear bodywork, I had to drill a small hole in the back of each light unit to get the wires through.
It was a bit fiddly and needed a long piece of stiff wire to fish them through.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well i did this today finally
for any other Euramobil Integra owners all i did in the end was as follows:-

Unscrew lens covers
pull out silver lens reflector and bulb holder
Using a small drill bit, drill a hole carefully in the bottom of the black plastic underneath
Poke new wire run into hole and with a little manoevering it should appear behind the grey plastic bumper
Run the wire to the other end and do the inverse for the other lens
Repeat for the other wire loom
swap lens covers over 
Test 

Bloomin cold doing it today though !!!!


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Well done.. it saves mounting a dodgy looking fog lamp on the off side 8)


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Oh dear, an IT specialist with a drill and electric wire????? 
Whatever next????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Well done Dave

Keith


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

lol cheers
In another life a million years ago (Or so it seems) I was actually a trained technician / engineer working on Radars, Sonars, etc heheheheheheh
albeit a long time ago


----------

